# do you have so mutch album u dont know where to look what to choze so u zapped



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Before listening to classical, do you have difficulty to choose, what should i listen modern or ancien?, what era? per se.. and end up listening to a mix of album, mix of style, you zap, from brutal noise-rock of the 80''(killdozer) to j.s Bach , to Irfan,.

Or

Your a purist you have routine classical at night after super per se, blue in the morning before goeing to work, black metal when your boss fired you , youyr gurl left , you, your favorite dog name pluto is dead?

Are you routine and organized person or completly disorganized and wacky a bit?

:tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wacky a bit, has always served me well


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

The evening is my music time I select CDs depending what mood I am in or I will listen to the radio which some times grabs my attention and sometimes send me back to my CDs.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Generally in the evening I listen to instrumental music. Piano trios, symphs, lately Schubert’s two great symphs have been getting a lot of listens. Morning is pop music, rock music, Dylan, Leonard Cohen, some more catchier stuff: all last week - Lana del Ray’s Born to Die, gorgeous catchy stuff. I rarely listen to classical in the morn. Opera would be my poison while I cook...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

If y'all knew what I go through to make my selection of music easier, you'd know that in at least one way I am the craziest person here. There's probably more than one way. But yeah, there's at least this one way.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have so many CDs, it seems like whatever is in reach is what I'm listening to.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Sometimes I can't figure out what opera to listen to. Then I may listen to a symphony instead.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My cd's are not in any order, so I just go to a shelf or drawer and pick out what appeals to me at that moment.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If I've got my Hard drive on, yes I sometimes struggle to choose something (with 1.5 TB of music it's not easy) but I usually pick something. Otherwise if I'm choosing from the CD racks then I go for whatever I'm in the mood for (symphonies, string quartets, etc). I usually try and play something I've not played for a while.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The first piece of the day is the only one I find hard to choose. I usually know what I am going to listen to next. I usually decide while I am listening to the current piece. Sometimes I get it wrong and abandon my choice ... but, again, I know what I will replace it with. Just occasionally I plan my listening - usually multiple recordings of the same piece - but even then abandon the plan if it is not working for me. Some times my plan can go on for days.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Sometimes I find it difficult to choose what to listen to, then I look on TC and see what everyone else is listening to! Soon find ideas then


----------

